# 2012..End of the world? What do you think?



## la_chinita (Oct 8, 2009)

Mod notice: Just a heads up that this is an old thread that was brought back to life.  Some of the information in this thread may still be helpful, but keep in mind that many of the posts and poster opinions may be outdated!

Lately I've been seeing a lot of apocalyptic documentaries and discussions about the end of the world in the year 2012. Specifically December 21, 2012. Supposedly the Mayans, who have been extremely accurate with astronomical predictions even with no high-tech tools, had a calendar that stops abruptly on this date. Some say that they predict this to be the end of the world...Theories range from a change in the earth's axis, causing extreme weather, floods, etc, to an unknown planet-- what they call "Planet X" coming into close contact with the earth...there's really a lot more to these theories that would be too long to explain...If it sounds interesting to you, please feel free to look it up on youtube.




there's lots of documentaries there...there's also a movie about it with Cusack coming out in November.

I sure hope it doesn't happen!!! That's only three years from now!

To those who have heard about it, what do you guys think?


----------



## MakeupByMe (Oct 8, 2009)

I Heard of this &amp; its all interesting But I Have my own beliefs &amp; I read into alot of what one Particular Woman writer says &amp; I dont believe 2012 is the end!!!!


----------



## Karren (Oct 8, 2009)

I watched a Science channel show "10 ways the earth could me destroyed". And a few of them were plausable.. Getting smashed by an astaroid.. Earth stops spinning.. Sun explodes.. Someone sneaks antimater into the core?? Lol.

I'll bet the dinosaurs were having a simular conversation just before they went extinct... If something happens you have no control over then it happens.. No sense in worring about it..


----------



## -Chelsey- (Oct 8, 2009)

I don't believe it. I know there are a lot of theories out there and what not but seriously, everyone freaked out when we got to the year 2000, wasn't the world supposed to end back then and NOTHING happened, I think if the world was going to 'end' in 3 years I'm pretty sure some messed up things would be happening right now, not just all of a sudden end on December 21, 2012. People just freak out about anything these days, and if it does end up happening there isn't anything anyone can do about it so why bother worrying?


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 8, 2009)

i think not.


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 8, 2009)

Meh, I don't dwell on the ending. What's the point of living then?


----------



## magosienne (Oct 8, 2009)

I think not, it is really interesting though (do you remember the show called Veritas the quest ? Can't believe it got cancelled after just one season, but the main plot revolves around it).


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Oct 9, 2009)

I think we will all be just fine on December 22, 2012 (except older...)


----------



## Chaeli (Oct 9, 2009)

Hmm.. that being the case, I know exactly what I'll be doing come 11:59pm on 12.20.12. Just in case, I can't think of anything else I'd rather be doing during that last precious moment.


----------



## hs769 (Oct 9, 2009)

anything is possible but I doubt it. I thought it was supposed to be December 12 ...

12/12/12

there have been many who thought they knew when the world was going to end. 1984 comes to mind as well as the year 2000. both of those have come and gone and nothing happened.


----------



## la_chinita (Oct 9, 2009)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think not, it is really interesting though (do you remember the show called Veritas the quest ? Can't believe it got cancelled after just one season, but the main plot revolves around it). Hmm sounds familiar but I don't remember seeing it on tv...I just looked it up on yt, it looks really interesting.


----------



## daer0n (Oct 9, 2009)

I do not believe it is the end, but the start of a new life. I believe it will be a new beginning, there is a reason why every one of the prophets that existed throughout history have written about the so-called end. It isn't anything but something that the earth and many other planets out there and solar systems go through every 36,000 years. The same way the human body goes through biological, physiological and spiritual changes so does the earth as a living being. That being said, people who ignore about these changes should pay more attention to the events that are happening with our climate and the extreme weather that we are having all over the world, floodings, seismic activity, volcanoes, and global warming, that is NOT caused by humans, and has been proven scientifically, since, Venus, Pluto, Jupiter, Neptune and Mars are going through global warming as well, but i bet you they don't drive SUV's over there





2012 is a more complex event, and it is an event that has happened before, when our planet goes through the center of the galaxy bringing with it a lot of what people will and have always called 'disasters'. If you have read some of the books about prophecies, not only the Mayans, but the Egyptians, the Incans, the Sumerians, etc have prophecies that talk about these changes, according to them some of these major changes occur in 2010, bringing the global meltdown of the economical system and with this famine around the world due to the lack of food resources, we are already seeing some of these things happening in some parts of the world, where the flooding and the drought have caused a lot of crops to be destroyed. This is information that is and has been given to people so that they can be prepared, not panicked over these events. I think it would be too stupid for the creator of all things to create life just to destroy it, it doesn't make sense, not even if you try to make sense out of it with 'human logic'.

For those who think that nothing will happen, i give it a couple of months after 2010 before they start noticing, and those that have called people that can see the earth changes and the coming of something new 'crazy', in the end, they will see that these people who talk about this are not as crazy as they thought they were, and will wish they would have listened to them instead of judging them for something they haven't researched/informed themselves more about. Not to worry though, if we really think about it, people used to call Einstein crazy, the same as they used to call those who thought the earth was round instead of flat 'crazy' too, just to find out years and years later that the Earth _indeed_ was not flat, haha


----------



## la_chinita (Oct 9, 2009)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I do not believe it is the end, but the start of a new life. I believe it will be a new beginning, there is a reason why every one of the prophets that existed throughout history have written about the so-called end. It isn't anything but something that the earth and many other planets out there and solar systems go through every 36,000 years. The same way the human body goes through biological, physiological and spiritual changes so does the earth as a living being. That being said, people who ignore about these changes should pay more attention to the events that are happening with our climate and the extreme weather that we are having all over the world, floodings, seismic activity, volcanoes, and global warming, that is NOT caused by humans, and has been proven scientifically, since, Venus, Pluto, Jupiter, Neptune and Mars are going through global warming as well, but i bet you they don't drive SUV's over there




2012 is a more complex event, and it is an event that has happened before, when our planet goes through the center of the galaxy bringing with it a lot of what people will and have always called 'disasters'. If you have read some of the books about prophecies, not only the Mayans, but the Egyptians, the Incans, the Sumerians, etc have prophecies that talk about these changes, according to them some of these major changes occur in 2010, bringing the global meltdown of the economical system and with this famine around the world due to the lack of food resources, we are already seeing some of these things happening in some parts of the world, where the flooding and the drought have caused a lot of crops to be destroyed. This is information that is and has been given to people so that they can be prepared, not panicked over these events. I think it would be too stupid for the creator of all things to create life just to destroy it, it doesn't make sense, not even if you try to make sense out of it with 'human logic'.

For those who think that nothing will happen, i give it a couple of months after 2010 before they start noticing, and those that have called people that can see the earth changes and the coming of something new 'crazy', in the end, they will see that these people who talk about this are not as crazy as they thought they were, and will wish they would have listened to them instead of judging them for something they haven't researched/informed themselves more about. Not to worry though, if we really think about it, people used to call Einstein crazy, the same as they used to call those who thought the earth was round instead of flat 'crazy' too, just to find out years and years later that the Earth _indeed_ was not flat, haha





Very well said, Nuri! I love that you're keeping an open mind...it's very refreshing to read what you wrote because a lot of friends and family I've talked to about this have dismissed it like nothing, without discussion. A lot of things have been happening lately, but we often are too busy with our own lives to notice. But yet these things are all very real. They're happening right now. The melting of the polar ice caps are real, for example. And it has been slowly raising the water level all over the world. I'm sure people have noticed the unusual weather...last September here in California felt like the middle of summer. There was one night, right after coming from a hot and humid night at the drive-in theaters, we came home to a thunderstorm. And I'm not exaggerating either. I had to do a double take because I wasn't sure if I was hearing a plane crash or something, but no, it was thunder. Probably normal for a tropical country, but California?

Lately, I've been thinking about this topic a lot more. I agree with what you pointed out, how things are happening now, like unusual weather around the world and the increased frequency of natural disasters. I just spoke to family in the Philippines and they are so badly flooded right now...houses are submerged in water, many have gone missing, and people have died. So far, my relatives are staying at a 2-story house and they can't come down because the water is halfway up the stairs, and they haven't eaten for days. Neighbors have flocked to this 2-story house as there's no help available. They had no time to save any of their belongings...even their cars are submerged in mud and water. It's scary because just last night, before I even received a text from my cousin about what's going on there, I had a dream about a flood. My mom has had dreams of floods as well a couple months ago, and my cousin has been having dreams about wars. It makes me think of a collective unconscious that we all share, but that some of us might unknowingly ignore.

I sure don't want to sound like a nut, but I don't want to dismiss everything I hear without finding out more about it. You also mentioned how not only the Mayans have had this belief...I read about that too. Apparently other cultures have such prophecies as well, such as the Hindus and the Chinese (not sure about the details, but it has something to do with the I Ching prophecies). Something wiped out the dinosaurs...who knows if that same thing comes to wipe out humanity and civilization as we know it? When I think about all of this, it's very humbling. We really don't know what could happen. Maybe nothing will...who knows? It makes one think about the things that are most important in life.


----------



## Aprill (Oct 9, 2009)

I dont believe...as the bible clearly states, we will not know when the world will end.


----------



## .MissDarko. (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't believe it either.


----------



## Lucy (Oct 9, 2009)

wasn't the world supposed to end on 08/08/08 or something last year? lol

its an interesting theory i guess. i just hope it happens after we've hosted the 2012 olympics, a lot of preparation and money has been put into them!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek (Oct 9, 2009)

This subject is pretty interesting to me although it's a little far fetched. There are other threads on it here on MUT. Do a search on Youtube for 2012. It's pretty amazing to watch that Discovery channel 6 part series on it. Doesn't the bible say that in the end, that the Antichrist, (some leader), a self proclaimed Massiah to the masses, enters a huge church in Israel that proclaims he, himself is God? I've heard and read stories that some, many think Obama may be this person. Now, these aren't my beliefs, I am only repeating what I have heard from others.

I may go up into the mountains on that date in 2012, cuz I live near the beach





Oh, Hi Nuri!


----------



## la_chinita (Oct 9, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Tony-admin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's pretty amazing to watch that Discovery channel 6 part series on it. Doesn't the bible say that in the end, that the Antichrist, (some leader), a self proclaimed Massiah to the masses, enters a huge church in Israel that proclaims he, himself is God? I've heard and read stories that some, many think Obama may be this person. Now, these aren't my beliefs, I am only repeating what I have heard from others.
I actually watched that Discovery Channel 6-part series, as well as others...they all are very interesting, so I keep watching them, lol. It seems that there's been more of these documentaries about "the end times" around. I don't think the bible has an exact date, but it does discuss "signs" that the end is near. One of them is the coming of the Antichrist. It's in Revelations, the last book.


----------



## daer0n (Oct 9, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Tony-admin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This subject is pretty interesting to me although it's a little far fetched. There are other threads on it here on MUT. Do a search on Youtube for 2012. It's pretty amazing to watch that Discovery channel 6 part series on it. Doesn't the bible say that in the end, that the Antichrist, (some leader), a self proclaimed Massiah to the masses, enters a huge church in Israel that proclaims he, himself is God? I've heard and read stories that some, many think Obama may be this person. Now, these aren't my beliefs, I am only repeating what I have heard from others.
I may go up into the mountains on that date in 2012, cuz I live near the beach





Oh, Hi Nuri!

Hi Tony! The discovery channel is a gem, it's a great source of information, and it serves as an eye opener to many people, they have great documentaries and i find all of their shows very informative.

I think you got that idea right, but you may find that you might have to go up to the mountains way earlier than 2012 lol





Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Very well said, Nuri! I love that you're keeping an open mind...it's very refreshing to read what you wrote because a lot of friends and family I've talked to about this have dismissed it like nothing, without discussion. A lot of things have been happening lately, but we often are too busy with our own lives to notice. But yet these things are all very real. They're happening right now. The melting of the polar ice caps are real, for example. And it has been slowly raising the water level all over the world. I'm sure people have noticed the unusual weather...last September here in California felt like the middle of summer. There was one night, right after coming from a hot and humid night at the drive-in theaters, we came home to a thunderstorm. And I'm not exaggerating either. I had to do a double take because I wasn't sure if I was hearing a plane crash or something, but no, it was thunder. Probably normal for a tropical country, but California? 
Lately, I've been thinking about this topic a lot more. I agree with what you pointed out, how things are happening now, like unusual weather around the world and the increased frequency of natural disasters. I just spoke to family in the Philippines and they are so badly flooded right now...houses are submerged in water, many have gone missing, and people have died. So far, my relatives are staying at a 2-story house and they can't come down because the water is halfway up the stairs, and they haven't eaten for days. Neighbors have flocked to this 2-story house as there's no help available. They had no time to save any of their belongings...even their cars are submerged in mud and water. It's scary because just last night, before I even received a text from my cousin about what's going on there, I had a dream about a flood. My mom has had dreams of floods as well a couple months ago, and my cousin has been having dreams about wars. It makes me think of a collective unconscious that we all share, but that some of us might unknowingly ignore.

I sure don't want to sound like a nut, but I don't want to dismiss everything I hear without finding out more about it. You also mentioned how not only the Mayans have had this belief...I read about that too. Apparently other cultures have such prophecies as well, such as the Hindus and the Chinese (not sure about the details, but it has something to do with the I Ching prophecies). Something wiped out the dinosaurs...who knows if that same thing comes to wipe out humanity and civilization as we know it? When I think about all of this, it's very humbling. We really don't know what could happen. Maybe nothing will...who knows? It makes one think about the things that are most important in life.

I think it is extremely interesting and i find it relieving as well as you said, refreshing to find people with an open mind that are willing to listen to the warnings [prophecies] written, and also that are also willing to listen to many many scientists out there that are putting the word out about these events, that i find very important for all of us. A lot of people are having dreams and if i may add myself to the list, i have to say that i have had dreams, a lot of them about wars and floods, as well as tornadoes, the dreams - are not funny-. And mentioning this to other people isn't an effort for me or others that i know to get attention or to pretend that we are some kind of special walking psychic phenomena or mediums or one of these apocalyptic maniacs that exist out there, but that we are looking at this as something that is being talked about more and more by 'average' people, doctors, scientists, and spiritual people as well. There are a lot of things to point out, that are happening nowadays, not only unusual weather which is being pointed out by the meteorologists on the news, calling it 'crazy wheater' and wondering what is going on, and if global warming has anything to do with such events, there is also a couple of other strange events such as the whales beaching themselves, as well as the dolphins, the death/disappearance of the bees, and cows suiciding, a huge mass of salmon not coming back to their 'homes' and disappearing as well, not to mention the crop circles that we've been having in England, Italy, Germany and Canada, if you really look at the complexity of the geometries that have been drawn by whomever is making them, you will know that they have NOT been created by humans, and not buy what the media says about a couple drunk guys flattening down the crops with a piece of wood...surreal, they would have to be so gifted to be able to do that in the middle of the night with a piece of wood, drunk, to get these humongous geometries drawn perfectly in the dark..no?
I would say to all the people that are keeping an open mind and paying attention to all the things that are happening in our planet and the cosmos to keep doing so without being afraid to be called a nut, crazy, or whatever they want to call it, there is a reason why things happen, there is a reason why you are interested in these things and why you are paying attention, we all have an instinct, we all have a sixth sense, or, what many people would like to call 'the guardian angel'. I prefer to call it a higher collective consciousness that advises you, protects you and guides you all the time.

Check out some of the documentaries by David Wilcock, Gregg Braden, Richard C. Hoagland, Project Camelot, Dr. J.J Hurtak, Lynne McTaggart, &amp; John Hogue on google video or youtube, they are extremely informative, and i am sure you will find them very interesting and mind blowing as well. Oh and as a suggestion, watch the Celestine Prophecy movie, it is awesome.

Pay attention to your dreams and listen to them, also tell your family to do so when having dreams about these events, a lot of people will go to fortune tellers and mediums to find out about these things, but most of the time they are just fakes, we all possess the ability to see these things and do not need a crystal ball to be able to see them either, we should not rely on others to tell us about the future, past or present of our lives, we all possess and innate ability to see it for ourselves; thank God we are not living in the age of the Inquisition because many people back then were being burnt at the stake for talking about these things





And lastly, we should all have in mind that Apocalypse means *Revelation* [in greek], _NOT _disaster.


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't believe that it is the end of the world, either. It is just the end of an era and big spiritual changes and will probably also manifest in physical earth changes. Anything is possible. I also agree with Aprill where the Bible states that "no man knows" when the apocalypse is coming.

If you are interested in the details of the Mayan calendar and what they believe happens each era, here is a really good video (long but v informative!).

The Mayan Calendar Comes North 2011 2012- Ian Xel Lungold | Conspiracy Reality TV - Documentaries, Movies and Videos


----------



## sooner_chick (Oct 9, 2009)

It's not going to happen. Everything will be fine.

The earth has to showing signs of it now of anything.


----------



## daer0n (Oct 10, 2009)

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ......Apparently other cultures have such prophecies as well, such as the Hindus and the Chinese (not sure about the details, but it has something to do with the I Ching prophecies).... What you are reffering to is called "Time wave zero" or 'novelty theory' and you are right it has to do with the i ching. I believe that Greg Braden incorrectly calls it "Zero point energy" (I have also heard 'God energy' because it is the quantam physical energy of the vacum.....i.e. it is there when nothing is there)
here is a qoute from wikipedia:

Quote:
*Timewave zero and the I Ching*

"Timewave zero" is a pseudoscientific numerological formula that purports to calculate the ebb and flow of "novelty", defined as increase in the universe's interconnectedness, or organised complexity,[35] over time. According to Terence McKenna, who conceived the idea over several years in the early-mid 1970s, the universe has a teleological attractor at the end of time that increases interconnectedness, eventually reaching a singularity of infinite complexity on December 21, 2012, at which point anything and everything imaginable will occur instantaneously.[35]

McKenna expressed "novelty" in a computer program, which purportedly produces a waveform known as _timewave zero_ or the _timewave_. Based on McKenna's interpretation of the King Wen sequence of the I Ching,[36] the graph appears to show great periods of novelty corresponding with major shifts in humanity's biological and cultural evolution. He believed the events of any given time are recursively related to the events of other times, and chose the atomic bombing of Hiroshima as the basis for calculating his end date of November 2012. When he discovered this date's proximity to the end of the 13th baktun, he adjusted it so that the two dates matched.[37]

The first edition of _Invisible Landscapes_ refers to 2012 (as the year, not a specific day) only twice. McKenna originally considered it an incidental observation that the two dates matched, a sign of the end date "being programmed into our unconscious". It was only after he met Jose ArgÃ¼elles in 1985 that he became convinced that December 21, 2012 had significant meaning and peppered this specific date throughout the second, 1993 edition of the same book.[22]

His theory (Terence Mckenna) is pretty interesting, and seems pretty sound if you listen to people like Richard C hogland (he has a good movie on video.google called "The hyper dimensional election of Barack Obama" that you can parallel) or David Wilcock (he also has a few ideas that parallel both Richard C and Terence Mckenna) if you are interested in 'watching the patterns' here are two good websites to follow:

Stan Deyo

Live USGS

Originally Posted by *shyiskrazy2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ...If you are interested in the details of the Mayan calendar and what they believe happens each era, here is a really good video (long but v informative!).
The Mayan Calendar Comes North 2011 2012- Ian Xel Lungold | Conspiracy Reality TV - Documentaries, Movies and Videos

Ian Lungold was pretty great. However his dates are wrong due to the 'correlation problem'

there are all kinds of sites that go over the debate here are few:

2012:

JENKINS / CALLEMAN DEBATE

but maybe that is what is meant by 'no one will know' because of the confusion over the start date so on. I really just wish more people would be able to open their eyes to see something is happening, I personally believe that if more people 'got it' the transition would be much smoother. I mean think about it as simply as a person giving you a great big poop eating grin, it becomes infectious and makes you want to smile too, imagine that on a universal scale, it would be AWESOME.


----------



## la_chinita (Oct 10, 2009)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What you are reffering to is called "Time wave zero" or 'novelty theory' and you are right it has to do with the i ching. I believe that Greg Braden incorrectly calls it "Zero point energy" (I have also heard 'God energy' because it is the quantam physical energy of the vacum.....i.e. it is there when nothing is there)
here is a qoute from wikipedia:

His theory (Terence Mckenna) is pretty interesting, and seems pretty sound if you listen to people like Richard C hogland (he has a good movie on video.google called "The hyper dimensional election of Barack Obama" that you can parallel) or David Wilcock (he also has a few ideas that parallel both Richard C and Terence Mckenna)

if you are interested in 'watching the patterns' here are two good websites to follow:

Stan Deyo

Live USGS

Ian Lungold was pretty great. However his dates are wrong due to the 'correlation problem'

there are all kinds of sites that go over the debate here are few:

2012:

JENKINS / CALLEMAN DEBATE

but maybe that is what is meant by 'no one will know' because of the confusion over the start date so on. I really just wish more people would be able to open their eyes to see something is happening, I personally believe that if more people 'got it' the transition would be much smoother. I mean think about it as simply as a person giving you a great big poop eating grin, it becomes infectious and makes you want to smile too, imagine that on a universal scale, it would be AWESOME.

Thanks for all the links, Nury! This is getting even more interesting to me...which goes back to my earlier point: the more I find out about this phenomenon, the more information there is that I have yet to know. I definitely need to check out these websites, especially the one with the patterns. Sounds really interesting.

I agree with you that I wish people would be more open to see that something is happening. Nowadays people are so resistant to these possibilities--and I call them "possibilities" because I'm no psychic, I'm not claiming that I know it's gonna happen or not. It's easier not to worry about it because we've got our own little things to worry about, like what to cook for dinner, or when the economy's gonna get better. I do think that the word is spreading, and more people are starting to look it up for themselves and find out answers for themselves. That's a good start.






Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif There are a lot of things to point out, that are happening nowadays, not only unusual weather which is being pointed out by the meteorologists on the news, calling it 'crazy wheater' and wondering what is going on, and if global warming has anything to do with such events, there is also a couple of other strange events such as the whales beaching themselves, as well as the dolphins, the death/disappearance of the bees, and cows suiciding, a huge mass of salmon not coming back to their 'homes' and disappearing as well, not to mention the crop circles that we've been having in England, Italy, Germany and Canada, if you really look at the complexity of the geometries that have been drawn by whomever is making them, you will know that they have NOT been created by humans, and not buy what the media says about a couple drunk guys flattening down the crops with a piece of wood...surreal, they would have to be so gifted to be able to do that in the middle of the night with a piece of wood, drunk, to get these humongous geometries drawn perfectly in the dark..no?

I would say to all the people that are keeping an open mind and paying attention to all the things that are happening in our planet and the cosmos to keep doing so without being afraid to be called a nut, crazy, or whatever they want to call it, there is a reason why things happen, there is a reason why you are interested in these things and why you are paying attention, we all have an instinct, we all have a sixth sense, or, what many people would like to call 'the guardian angel'. I prefer to call it a higher collective consciousness that advises you, protects you and guides you all the time.

Check out some of the documentaries by David Wilcock, Gregg Braden, Richard C. Hoagland, Project Camelot, Dr. J.J Hurtak, Lynne McTaggart, &amp; John Hogue on google video or youtube, they are extremely informative, and i am sure you will find them very interesting and mind blowing as well. Oh and as a suggestion, watch the Celestine Prophecy movie, it is awesome.

Pay attention to your dreams and listen to them, also tell your family to do so when having dreams about these events, a lot of people will go to fortune tellers and mediums to find out about these things, but most of the time they are just fakes, we all possess the ability to see these things and do not need a crystal ball to be able to see them either, we should not rely on others to tell us about the future, past or present of our lives, we all possess and innate ability to see it for ourselves; thank God we are not living in the age of the Inquisition because many people back then were being burnt at the stake for talking about these things





And lastly, we should all have in mind that Apocalypse means *Revelation* [in greek], _NOT _disaster.

Wow, I didn't know about the whales beaching themselves, or the cows suiciding...that's so weird and unnatural. I mean, why would a cow kill herself? There's definitely something out of whack there. It reminds me of the movie The Happening, where the bees were disappearing and no one knew why. Even scientists are baffled by these events. To me, it's very humbling to know that we're at the mercy of nature, no matter how high-tech our lives have become. My cousins whose house was flooded came home only to find that people are missing, their belongings either swept by the current, or ruined, and their beloved dog buried in mud. There was nothing they could do.

It's definitely hard to even discuss this topic with friends or family because most of them are so eager to dismiss the whole thing. Maybe they don't think I'm crazy, but that the idea is crazy. My whole thing is that I'm not saying I know it's gonna happen...it just fascinates me because I can feel that something is going on, and I like finding out more about it and making my own opinions and finding answers to my questions. As a student I've always been the one whose always asking "why"? lol. Maybe because I'm an only child, I don't know, lol.



Anyway, growing up I've learned not to believe everything they teach us in school and everything we read in textbooks.

I'm gonna have a busy time on youtube!! I can't wait to watch the documentaries you recommended as well as the Celestine Prophecy.


----------



## bella1342 (Oct 11, 2009)

I hate thinking about it.. I hope it's not the end, who knows though.


----------



## jodevizes (Oct 11, 2009)

There have been many who have predicted the end of the world but we are still here. I hope it doesn't happen in December 2012 as it means I will still be paying for the stupid Olympics here in the UK.


----------



## LoveMehTSX (Oct 12, 2009)

Originally Posted by *shyiskrazy2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't believe that it is the end of the world, either. It is just the end of an era and big spiritual changes and will probably also manifest in physical earth changes. Anything is possible. I also agree with Aprill where the Bible states that "no man knows" when the apocalypse is coming. If you are interested in the details of the Mayan calendar and what they believe happens each era, here is a really good video (long but v informative!).

The Mayan Calendar Comes North 2011 2012- Ian Xel Lungold | Conspiracy Reality TV - Documentaries, Movies and Videos

I agree. No one will ever know.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 12, 2009)

Gimme 3 more yrs to form an opinion...

j/k

No one will know the hour...


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Oct 12, 2009)

The Myans don't seem to think so....

World Won't End in 2012, Mayans Insist


----------



## Chaeli (Oct 12, 2009)

Originally Posted by *S. Lisa Smith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The Myans don't seem to think so....World Won't End in 2012, Mayans Insist

Almost everyone I knew and every business in my area bought the y2k fix and stayed up past midnight to see if they were protected against the great computer crash. I decided right then and there that in the event of the end of the world, I wouldn't jump off that bridge until someone pushes me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Oct 12, 2009)

Saw this today on tv...another doomsday movie trailer.


----------



## daer0n (Oct 13, 2009)

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ...Wow, I didn't know about the whales beaching themselves, or the cows suiciding...that's so weird and unnatural. I mean, why would a cow kill herself? There's definitely something out of whack there. It reminds me of the movie The Happening, where the bees were disappearing and no one knew why... I forgot to post A link to the cow story:
Earthfiles.com Environment | Authorities Baffled in California and Switzerland As Cattle Fall Off Cliffs and Die

this site is good for off beat news about the unexplained; UFO's, Crop circles, cattle mutilations so on, but it is also good for main stream news about space, pandemics (H1N1 for the time being) and different earth changes - volcanoes, earth quakes,hurricanes and floodings-.

there is also a radio show that discusses these things called coast to coast am -this is where I first heard about Earthfiles and Richard C Hogland-


----------



## weblily (Oct 13, 2009)

i live as this the last day of my life.i dont let any of my wish unfulfilled.

i dont really care that this world is going towards the end or not as i am happy in my today.

what i really care about is i dont want that my son could not live his life or enjoy his life.and his life ends very painful or in such a way.


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Oct 13, 2009)

I like Coast to Coast too! I heard the Benjamin Creme interview and got spooked out.


----------



## mili stuart (Oct 13, 2009)

hey dont scare me girl.

i get very scared by the name of death.after all i have not seen the world yet.nor have i helped the humanity.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the link, Lisa. This mayan theory is very interesting. My thoughts lean more towards the end of a cycle and the beginning of another. I used to be a big fan of sagas, and in the ragnarok, the end of the world leads to a rebirth.

Whatever happens, it's going to happen anyway. Besides, the problem with the "end of the world" is we don't know what concept you place in those words. Sure the world will not be as it was, so is life, we change. What we could do though, is concentrate on things we can work on, say global warming for example. To me this is something we know about, and consequently can act on.


----------



## Geek (Oct 13, 2009)

The end of the world in 2012 is Bush's fault.


----------



## kitamad (Oct 13, 2009)

I think I need to stop watching apocalyptic movies... Is it just me or have there been more than usual out lately or due to be released soon?


----------



## la_chinita (Oct 13, 2009)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I forgot to post A link to the cow story:
Earthfiles.com Environment | Authorities Baffled in California and Switzerland As Cattle Fall Off Cliffs and Die

this site is good for off beat news about the unexplained; UFO's, Crop circles, cattle mutilations so on, but it is also good for main stream news about space, pandemics (H1N1 for the time being) and different earth changes - volcanoes, earth quakes,hurricanes and floodings-.

there is also a radio show that discusses these things called coast to coast am -this is where I first heard about Earthfiles and Richard C Hogland-

I'm halfway through the Hoagland coast to coast movie/conference. This guy has some pretty interesting theories and predictions. When he mentioned his prediction about Obama's birthplace and how it was 19.5 on the globe...I was like, woah.

Originally Posted by *Tony-admin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The end of the world in 2012 is Bush's fault.



lol, I agree.

Originally Posted by *kitamad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think I need to stop watching apocalyptic movies... Is it just me or have there been more than usual out lately or due to be released soon? I noticed there's been more than usual out lately. Movies, documentaries, specials, and apparently, even shows.


----------



## Miss_Pole (Oct 14, 2009)

hmm well, considering all the hype about the year 2000, and seeing as nothing happened...

well what it all comes down to is, all those shows are probably sponsered by big companies that would benifit by people going crazy and buying a million tons of canned foods. then when nothing happens...

plus did it ever occur to anyone that MAYBE the mayans stopped their calander because they didn't have enough room on the stone, or their civilization was destoryed? perhaps they got bored with it? i mean, who wants to sit around all day pin pointing stages of the moon etc.

haha. i don't think anything is gunna happen.... gunna be the same as Y2K


----------



## magosienne (Oct 14, 2009)

Originally Posted by *kitamad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think I need to stop watching apocalyptic movies... Is it just me or have there been more than usual out lately or due to be released soon? I don't know if there's more, but they're surely advertised a lot.
I tend to respect the mayans as they were, if i remember correctly my high school history, the first to master astronomy, it makes their point sort of more valid in my eyes.


----------



## daer0n (Oct 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *shyiskrazy2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like Coast to Coast too! I heard the Benjamin Creme interview and got spooked out. check out what is on the show tonight (Oct 14)



10 pm - 2 am PT

Interpreting 2012


----------



## la_chinita (Oct 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I tend to respect the mayans as they were, if i remember correctly my high school history, the first to master astronomy, it makes their point sort of more valid in my eyes.

This is a very good point. I think it's one of the reasons why the year 2012 has gotten so much attention because it's apparently an important date to the Mayans...it's amazing how they were able to master astronomy without modern tools we have today. They were so accurate about their predictions that it's unsettling.

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif check out what is on the show tonight (Oct 14)
*10 pm - 2 am PT*

Interpreting 2012

Where can I access the show? I went to the site, but I didn't find any links to the actual radio show...is in on Itunes? any help would be appreciated!


----------



## daer0n (Oct 17, 2009)

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Where can I access the show? I went to the site, but I didn't find any links to the actual radio show...is in on Itunes? any help would be appreciated!



kmj580 am

you can find the affiliates here click your state and find a channel, some are click able and have a listen live -online- feature.


----------



## lalalalila (Oct 17, 2009)

I think all 2012 end of the world/doomsday predictions are a load of bull.

The REAL doomsday is today's suckfest economy.

But I'm optimistic. I know things will get better, it will just take [a lot of] time.


----------



## angila (Oct 17, 2009)

Its interesting to read but it is totally fake to believe.I don't trust in all this thins.Its interesting and have more fun.


----------



## la_chinita (Nov 11, 2009)

Angila...you're right it is interesting to read...it'd be more fun if those who don't believe would expand more on why they don't believe so we can get a good discussion going...






Speaking of "fun" lol, anyone going to watch 2012 the movie on Friday? It's on Friday the 13th you guys!!!



It's like Halloween all over again, lol.


----------



## Camden Lennox (Nov 11, 2009)

I too heard of this issue. and i dont believe that 2012 will be the end of the world


----------



## joybelle (Nov 11, 2009)

I think it will be Y2K all over again. This time people might spend and waste more money because they think they are about to die.


----------



## Camden Lennox (Nov 12, 2009)

Originally Posted by *joybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think it will be Y2K all over again. This time people might spend and waste more money because they think they are about to die. yes joybelle got to agree with you


----------



## jo1iet (Nov 13, 2009)

Sorry I'm a bit of a sceptic. I have a very logical mind - and I am definitely not closed minded about things - but this is a no-brainer to me.

The earth goes through cycles. We tend to go through 'economic depressions' every 20 or 30 years in different parts of the world. The earth itself goes through cycles of ice and heat and freezes over and reheats every 100,000 years or so (roughly, lol.).

Everything just goes round and round and round. Just because the weathers having a hissy fit and the worlds greatest powers that be ruined the economy, it doesn't mean the world will stop spinning.

Didn't the Mayans predict 9/11 too or something? If you believe that then you really need a wake up call - terroists have been around a LOT longer than that doing a lot worse things than that.

War is inevitable. With greed comes evolution. If we didn't strive for something more than what we currently have then the world would not be how it is today. War is just power, and power is bred from greed.

I'm not Christian, but I'm not anti-Christian or anti-any-other-religion, I don't believe in any 'predicted' end of the world and I don't believe in prophets (I believe in people 'making answers' and 'reasons to live' when they really need them). I fully believe that we (as humans) will be our own destructors and that nuclear weapons will play a big role.

But you know, that's just me ;D


----------



## blueglitter (Nov 13, 2009)

i dont know, i dont think i totally believe the whole 2012 predictions there are just so many things that could destroy the earth nd end mankind, but what is the definition of "end of the world" exactly if its that the humans animals everything living is wiped out then chances are that would happen with some kind of asteroid meteor type things and would be fast so if it was that then that cant be stopped, but i think thats pretty unlikely, but what about a super-virus or nuclear war? another ice age? i dont know....


----------



## Glamorous (Nov 14, 2009)

2012 is not going to be the end of the world, thats just silly. Come dec 21 2012 the world will still be spinning and we will all still be going about our daily lives....this reminds me so much of y2k...everyone thought it was going to be some huge disaster and we all survived that just fine.


----------



## jodevizes (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't think it will happen, but just in case I think I will ask for some early Christmas presents :]


----------



## amber_nation (Nov 14, 2009)

I haven't seen it, but NASA put up a site to let people know that the world won't end in 2012. They were getting a lot of emails from people so it was just easier to make a website.


----------



## jakk-attakk (Nov 14, 2009)

I believe it. I think its different from Y2K because people based that on computers not being able to cope with changing from 99 to 00 and everything technological going into meltdown.

I think its different when its come from Prophets who have been so accurate about so many things in the past.

I dont believe its the end of the world though. I believe that as the bible says it will be the end of the world AS WE KNOW IT. I think Jesus is coming back in 2012 and heaven and earth will combine making a new world completely unlike anything any of us have known before.

But I respect other peoples beliefs too and can see why most people find it difficult to believe.


----------



## Geek (Nov 14, 2009)

It may end. Someone told me the other day that Obama may be the anti-christ and could possibly proclaim himself to be god in a church in Isreal...oh boy, if that happens...


----------



## blueglitter (Nov 16, 2009)

you know, if it ends it ends, it might as well now eastwick has been cancelled


----------



## .L. (Nov 27, 2009)

I believe in science, NOT conspiracy theories. Would anyone really be all over this if it hadn't been drilled into their heads via psychotic-inducing movies? News media blowing things out of proportion (they're quite good at that)? No.

No one would know, no one would care, and frankly...anyone who thinks they knew what an ancient civilization was thinking/doing all the time is insane. And basing the rest of their lives off that? Pointless.

We don't know what they were thinking. Why they stopped. What we DO know is that so many "prophecies" have failed. Over and over. What makes this so different?

Yeah, ice caps are melting. Not the first time in Earth's history. Yeah, global warming sucks. Not the first time in Earth's history. If something happens, it'll happen because of science and the mercy of nature. Not because an ancient civilization stopped a calendar (a calendar which, btw, we don't even know if we're accurately aligned with!)


----------



## yourleoqueen (Dec 12, 2009)

*Has anybody seen a Mayan lately? Hands please of all the people who have seen a full blooded Mayan with their own two eyes. *looks left, looks right, sees no hands* Eggz-ackli! You mean to tell me, the Mayans couldn't predict their own damn near extinction at the hands of the Spaniards, yet I'm supposed to be concerned about their predictions for the end of the world?



*

People have been predicting the end of times since the beginning of times. They've all been wrong haven't they? *looks left, looks right, sees the world still here*


----------



## Aprill (Dec 12, 2009)

Originally Posted by *yourleoqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Has anybody seen a Mayan lately? Hands please of all the people who have seen a full blooded Mayan with their own two eyes. *looks left, looks right, sees no hands* Eggz-ackli! You mean to tell me, the Mayans couldn't predict their own damn near extinction at the hands of the Spaniards, yet I'm supposed to be concerned about their predictions for the end of the world?



** *

*
People have been predicting the end of times since the beginning of times. They've all been wrong haven't they? *looks left, looks right, sees the world still here* *

*



* My fave thing to tell people that believe that is: Nah the world is not gonna end in 2012...but you can die that year if you want to


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 13, 2009)

I don't think 2012 will necessarily be the end of the world. I do believe that there will be an end or new begining of a new era for all human beings. I believe what the Bible says and it clearly says that nobody knows when that will be, it could be tomorrow, next year, next month, who knows.


----------



## bia910 (Dec 13, 2009)

LOL love what YourLeoQueen and Aprill said. I believe the world will end tommorow before it ends on Dec 2012. If your a christian the bible says that no one knows.


----------



## jodevizes (Dec 13, 2009)

Picture the scene. The jungle and it's Mayan Time. Hey Murray what are you doing ?

I'm working on this calendar thing. Its gonna be big, everybody will be able to remember when it's their wife's birthday and things.

How far ya up to ?

I've really been working hard, I am up to 2012.

2012 are you crazy, that so far in the future who gives a damn. Get your coat were going into town for a pizza and a beer and check out some chicks. I hear there are some cool Aztecs in town.

OK.

Finds beautiful Aztec girl and goes off with her.

That is why it ends at 2012.

Maybe :}


----------



## sooner_chick (Dec 14, 2009)

It will not happen.Scientists would be telling us way ahead of time when things start to change.


----------



## gracexd (Dec 14, 2009)

i don't think that this is the end of the world..


----------



## Scarlette (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't believe in this crap.. it's just another excuse to sell a book, a movie or a greeting card about someone's theory. I know what I'll be doing, making margaritas!


----------



## nikky (Dec 18, 2009)

People please pick up your Bibles if you are Christian. Only God knows point blank.


----------



## Salem (Dec 18, 2009)

Lol! I love jodevizes explanation the best!

I looked up some info on the Mayan Calendar and it does *NOT* end in 2012! That is merely the date when the next cycle in their calendar starts. There's a lot of hoopla over nothing going on right now!


----------



## bextacyaddict (Dec 18, 2009)

i dont even know what to believe anymore tbh. its been ALL over the media, but wouldnt they be doing something about it now?


----------



## photomakeupguru (Nov 21, 2010)

Nope, I dont belive in this

2002: OMFG the world is going to end in 2004

2004: What the @$%#$ Nuthing happened..

2010: OMGGG!!! World is going to end

Naw nobody should believe in these kind of things


----------



## Geek (Nov 21, 2010)

Uhm...I didn't hear any predictions of the world coming to an end in '02, '04 or '10, did anyone?
 



> Originally Posted by *photomakeupguru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope, I dont belive in this
> 
> ...


----------



## divadoll (Nov 22, 2010)

No.  It was 1984, then chaos in 2000 and then its 2012 when a meteor is coming. 

It's the end of the world as we know it... and I feel fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jess!:) (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't,

But my Mum does, so I have to put up with her believing,

If it happens, it happens, whatevs. (;


----------



## divadoll (Nov 22, 2010)

^^ She does?  How does she think its all going to end?


----------



## rosito (Nov 22, 2010)

think we will all be just fine on December 2012  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.pseditfree.blogspot.com/


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 22, 2010)

No, I don't think the world is going to end in 2012, but i do believe that there could be a 10th planet out there..(planet x, nibiru, etc.)  The orbit of pluto is slightly elliptical which means some gravity from an unknown source is pulling it.   Some say this planet is going to eventually work it's way by earth, either colliding with it or the moon or messing up the gravity.   We could also have a pole shift, which would also be devastating (the earth has done this before).   I have no idea when though. Recently I believe, scientists have discovered the outer layer of the sun is electrical and not a series of nuclear explosions as once thought.  This is a  huge discovery and will most likely change the way we make electricity.


----------



## jess!:) (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm not too sure how she thinks it's going to end, but she watches ALL those tv shows about it. Nustrodums? (Sorry about the spelling)

 



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^^ She does?  How does she think its all going to end?


----------



## photomakeupguru (Nov 23, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Tony-admin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Uhm...I didn't hear any predictions of the world coming to an end in '02, '04 or '10, did anyone?
> 
> ...


----------



## divadoll (Nov 24, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No, I don't think the world is going to end in 2012, but i do believe that there could be a 10th planet out there..(planet x, nibiru, etc.)  The orbit of pluto is slightly elliptical which means some gravity from an unknown source is pulling it.   Some say this planet is going to eventually work it's way by earth, either colliding with it or the moon or messing up the gravity.   We could also have a pole shift, which would also be devastating (the earth has done this before).   I have no idea when though. Recently I believe, scientists have discovered the outer layer of the sun is electrical and not a series of nuclear explosions as once thought.  This is a  huge discovery and will most likely change the way we make electricity. http://www.dailyfunnystuff.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/Mayan-Calendar.jpg


 Technically, planets follow a predictable orbit so it would be hard for a planet to collide with the earth unless something struck that other planet and knocked it out of its orbit.


----------



## Roxie (Nov 25, 2010)

lol I find the whole thing amusing. For all we know, something might just happen on that day - I highly doubt it, but I'm pretty confident that the world won't end or what the heck am I studying for then? A career that I won't get to live out? I doubt there are much need for beauty therapists or makeup artists during an apocalypse! Plus, I heard not even the Mayans think something bad is going to happen.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 26, 2010)

right, i think it would be more likely that a pole shift would happen in the event a planet swooped close to the earth.  I don't really believe this theory because if they can find planets in other solar systems, why can't they find one in our own?
 



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## katana (Nov 26, 2010)

Hmm who knows whats going to happen?

It is not like anyone would be able to do anything to prevent or stop it, right?

So, lets all be happy and content with who we are, because if it happens, it happens, and there is nothing that any of us wil be able to do to change it.

Let those who are in your life, know that they mean something to you, tell those around you, that you love them, and let's all have a party!

We can't change what is to be, so enjoy the NOW!


----------



## Ingrid (Jan 11, 2011)

I wouldn't say it would be the end of the world, not anytime soon at least, but something big is definitely going to happen maybe more natural disasters, there are more dead fishes and birds in both California and Chicago earlier today, this is very abnormal and something is very wrong.


----------



## 1hourcommute (Jan 12, 2011)

I think absolutely nothing is going to happen in 2012. Howver, if there's anyone who knows anyone who's pessimistic enough to honestly think that we're all dying in 2012, the mayan calendar thing is real,whatever,  then they are most cordially invited to put their money where their theory is and contact me and I'll gladly offer to assume legal ownership of their bank accounts, houses, cars, etc on Jan1 2013, as they'll clearly  no longer be needing them.

I'm that altruistic. I don't know why I haven't gotten nominated for sainthood yet.


----------

